# Home builder in Australia



## Juphomes (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi, for the best Granny flats and custom home design refer to JupHomes. They provide quality homes to customers.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks! But is this review coming from the company itself?


----------



## JonnyJoe123 (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks for recommendation bor. I am also looking for a home builder (in Mornington Peninsula). Stumbled upon Gilpip Homes and about to sign up a contract with them.

Any comments on them? Any other advisable companies? Thanks


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

You must check the credentials of a builder, before signing the contract. The licensing of builders is managed state by state, google and find your local Master Builders Association. Run your builders registration number through the website to ensure they are clean. Only agree to a standard MBA contract, regardless of how big the discounts promised, NEVER EVER pay up front. The Australian Housing Building industry is white hot ATM. Hence there are lot of dodgy crooks out there.


----------

